# Comparing the Frabill I series suits



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Looking at Frabill suits for a buddy and does anyone have one of these I series , I am cuious how warm these are and how much thickness there is on them, I am looking at the I4 jacket and the I3 bibs, but having never felt how thick they are, I am leary. last thing I want is something that is too bulky or worse yet , too thin, I want an medium weight insulated suit. does anyone have one of the and can tell me how heavy they are? Thanks , BTW the Frabill website is worthless, doesn't really tell you the difference between any of the suits other then the I1 is cheapest and the I5 is the most expensive

Salmonid


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

I have the i2 series with my underarmour 4.0 and light sweat shirt/pants I'm warm down to about 0 degrees. Kinda wish I had gotten the 3 series instead so I didn't have to bundle as much


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Field supply has the Frabill series on sale right now


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Mark I have the I3 bibs. They have been good to me so far. They are what I had with me in Green Bay when we went a couple years ago and what I wear on the regular. Carl has a set also not sure which series but I think he has the I4. They run on the larger size. I have Large bibs but should have gotten Mediums. My dad has Mediums and they fit me perfectly. My older Frabill jacket was a Large and fit me just fine.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I only have experience with the I2 bib & jacket. They both seem like quality gear, good zippers, and have been durable. They are really just a shell (no insulation), and are intended for layering. I rarely wear the bibs, but with layering I’ve been comfortable down to -10. It looks like the I3 & 4 have 150g Thinsulate, would offer additional insulation, and are what I would consider to be a medium weight suit.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have an I 3 jacket and it's made well. It is insulated with 150g and it's not bulky. I really like the jacket. I also have the I Float bibs and they also seem to be of good quality. I had the I Float jacket but it didn't have the type of sleeves the I 3 has so I just returned it. I like my sleeves to fit snug around my wrist area so water doesn't run down my arm if lifted overhead.


----------



## DirDeeDir (Dec 18, 2015)

Salmonid said:


> Looking at Frabill suits for a buddy and does anyone have one of these I series , I am cuious how warm these are and how much thickness there is on them, I am looking at the I4 jacket and the I3 bibs, but having never felt how thick they are, I am leary. last thing I want is something that is too bulky or worse yet , too thin, I want an medium weight insulated suit. does anyone have one of the and can tell me how heavy they are? Thanks , BTW the Frabill website is worthless, doesn't really tell you the difference between any of the suits other then the I1 is cheapest and the I5 is the most expensive
> 
> Salmonid


----------



## DirDeeDir (Dec 18, 2015)

FYI......Field Supply.com has the bibs and jacket i3 on sale for $79.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Good deals on the I 4 jacket also. I bought my I 3 through field supply


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

mark, The suit that you see me wear when we go out is the I -4 suit....it's very comfortable and warm, cuts the wind great. I am 5"9 and weigh 180... i got the "medium" and it fits well.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

thanks folks, My buddy Ryan went ahead and ordered the i3 bibs and the i4 jacket. thanks for everyones help.
Salmonid


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

I don't see any mention of it in the product descriptions so I am assuming that these are not float suits.. correct?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

no... the Frabill I-series are NOT float suits


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Actually Frabil has an I Series Float suit it's called I Float. I have the bibs they are cost guard approved.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

laynhardwood said:


> Actually Frabil has an I Series Float suit it's called I Float. I have the bibs they are cost guard approved.


Bibs are not coast guard appoved.... They only complement the coat. Must be paired with the I Float coat (coat is only USCG approved). I own the I float combo and am very pleased with it. I can see some people not liking the cuffs and not sure why they did not make an adjustable cuff on the sleeve that allows you to secure the cuff with the neoprene underneath. I'm happy but think it would be perfect with another style cuff.
I used it since October and it has held up nice.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

You are correct the bibs are not a PFD by themselves my fault. I didn't like jacket so I sent it back. I imagine next year or two they will make the sleeves better.


----------

